# دورات جمعية المهندسين المصريين بالرياض



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 فبراير 2016)

محاور دورة الأعمال الصحية في المنشىت و المباني ( صرف و تغذية )
*[FONT=&quot]محاور دورة التغذية بالماء و أعمال الصرف الصحي :[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]أولا :مرجعيات معاييرالتصميم و التنفيذ لأعمال التغذية بالماء و الصرف الصحي لللأبنية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثانيا :أعمال التغذية بالماء و تشمل [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]مواصفات مواسير نقل الماء و معايير اختيارها و تحديد قياساتها و اختبارها[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]معدلات الاستهلاك من الماء الحار و البارد و كيفية تحديدها و الأجهزة اللازمة لإتمام وظائفها [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تقنين عناصر شبكات توزيع الماء و إعدادالمخطط التصميمي لها و كيفية عمل مخطط تنفيذي للشبكة ثم عمل المخطط لما تم تنفيذه على الأرض [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]الصمامات المستخدمة في الشبكة و غرف احتوائها[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]حجوم خزانات المياه المطلوبة للاستعمال الآدمي و اختيار أماكنها و الاحتياطات اللازمة انشائيا لتفادي التلوث [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]أنواع المضخات و كيفية اختيار المناسب منها [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تحديد عطاء المضخة متمثلا في معدل التدفق و سمت المضخة [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تصميم غرفة المضخات [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثالثا: أعمال الصرف الصحي و الصناعي للأبنية و تشمل :[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]أنواع شبكات الصرف من الناحية الوظيفية [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]مكونات شبكة الصرف الصحي و الأجهزة المتممة و معدلات استهلاك الماء المخصصة لها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مواصفات مواسير الصرف [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]غرف التفتيش و التجميع ( المطابق ) : أنواعها و أحجامها و قياساتها و مخططاتها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكة التهوية المتممة لشبكة الصرف الصحي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكة صرف المطر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكة الموقع العام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم محطات الرفع [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم خزانات تجميع المخلفات ( [/FONT]SEPTIC TANKS[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تصميم مصائد مياه المطر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]فكرة عن محطات معالجة مياه الصرف [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عينات من المخططات التصميمية و التنفيذية و الأخطاء و تصحيحاتها و حلول مشاكلها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عناصر الدورة تتوافق مع التطبيق الميداني ولن نهتم بالأكاديميات كثيرا بل نأخذ منها ما نحتاجه فقط [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و الحمد لله أن هذا المنهج لم يسبق أن اهتم به أحد بهذا التكامل و الواقعية [/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و نسأل الله التوفيق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]د. م. / صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد ( صبري سعيد )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للقيد : التواصل مع الزميل م / محمد عمر ، جوال 0535141815 أو الزميل م/ وليد علي 
مقر الجمعية بالرياض :ش الضباب مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي 

https://www.facwbook.com/EEAKSA
[/FONT]​


----------

